# Anybody up



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Anybody up iam so excited .


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

?? Up? I'm about to eat and then go out!


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Up. So what's up?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> ?? Up? I'm about to eat and then go out!


Hey Where are you out too.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Dunno yet. The night is young and I can stumble home from most places downtown


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

You dont drink do you?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I get to meet someone on the forum .


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> You dont drink do you?


Not heavily. Well, not often 

No, just went out for a quick pint. Back at home staring at "nighttime" reef 

Who are you meeting Pat?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Being halfway around the world with a 13 hour (with DST) difference means I surf the forums at "crazy" times.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

lol.

where in Japan are you again?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> where in Japan are you again?


In a small town/village called Minakami. It's 3 hours north of Tokyo, and 3 hours south of Niigata (where the ADA headquarters is, if you're wondering).


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

lol. Middle of nowhere, in the mountains.

At least the hot springs and skiing must be nice this time of year.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Unfortunately, I haven't skied in over 8 years, and going to the onsen and getting butt naked in front of strangers is still a little unnerving


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

lol

Probably a bit unnerving. You get used to it


----------

